# Help Me name my Baby



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone I need help naming my filly. I need to send AQHA 6 name choices to register her unless I want them to pick a random name. 

Her Dam is:

*CHICS GOTTA GUN* F, QUARTER HORSE, 2008 CHICS GOTTA GUN
2008
QUARTER HORSECHICS SANTANA
QUARTER HORSESMART CHIC OLENA*
sor 15.0 1985
QUARTER HORSESMART LITTLE LENA*
sor 13.3 1979
QUARTER HORSEDOC O LENA*
b 1967DOC BAR*ch 1956 POCO LENA*b 1949 SMART PEPPY
sor 1966PEPPY SAN*sor 15.0 1959 ROYAL SMARTsor 1958 GAY SUGAR CHIC
sor 1975
QUARTER HORSEGAY BAR KING*
ch 1958 THREE BARS*ch 15.3 1940 GAY WIDOWsor 1950 CHICY LITTLE
b 1967FRISCOb 1945 BAY SUGAR CHICb 1957 BIT OF SANA
QUARTER HORSEPEPPY SAN*
sor 15.0 1959
QUARTER HORSE LEO SAN*
sor 1949LEO*sor 14.3 1940 SAN SUE DARKS*sor 1945 PEPPY BELLE*
sor 15.0 1955PEP UPch 1941 BELLE BURNETTpal 1949 BITSY GAY BAR
sor 1965
QUARTER HORSEGAY BAR KING*
ch 1958 THREE BARS*ch 15.3 1940 GAY WIDOWsor 1950 BITSY
sor 1943KING*b 14.3 1932 MARE BY LONE STAR BIG GUN LANE
1997
QUARTER HORSEGENUINE SMOKE
sor 15.2H 1981
QUARTER HORSEMR GUN SMOKE*
sor 15.1 1961
QUARTER HORSERONDO LEO
sor 1957LEOS QUESTION*ch 1951 WAR BIRDb 1948 KANSAS CINDY
sor 1958KANSAS STARbr 1949 MISS GUN SMOKEbr 1954 GENALEA
sor 1962
QUARTER HORSEGENERAL LEE HILL*
sor 1958GENERAL LEE*ch 1950 MISS FIZZb 1949 MOLLY BROWN
b 1951JOE BAILEY RICKELSb 1939 MOLLY HANCOCK Bsor 1943 WATCH CODY STREAK
QUARTER HORSEWATCH ME STREAK
br 1975
QUARTER HORSETINY WATCH
br 1961ANCHOR WATCHbr 1953 CLABBER TINYbr 1954 CHANTRUS
b 1960WAR CHANT*sor 1952 BABY SAGEb 1954 SEATING SUE
QUARTER HORSEONE EYED CODY
sor 1953BILL CODY*sor 15.0 1944 BARBARA WILSON dun 1946 UINTA DUSTER SUEHOLEY DUSTERsor 1959 UINTA JUNE 

Her sire is:

*WATTS DOC BREEZE*














H, QUARTER HORSE, 2001 

WATTS DOC BREEZE*
grul 15H 2001
QUARTER HORSEVICS COOL SPADE*
grul 14.3 1998
QUARTER HORSECOOL HAND MCBREEZE
grul 15.1 1977
QUARTER HORSEISLE BREEZE*
blk 15.3 1967
QUARTER HORSETOP BREEZE
br 1959TOP DECK*br 1945 WATCH BREEZEsor 1947 TREASURED ISLE
ro 1961NUG BAR*sor 1950 LITTLE DARNb ro 1954 BLACKBURN 27
grul 1962
QUARTER HORSEPOCO NINO
buck 1956POCO BUENO*br 15.0 1944 PATSY BUCK*buck 1950 WAGGONER IX
rd dun 1943BLACKBURN*dun 1927 WAGGONER MARE JOJOS LUCKY LADY
blk smky 1990
QUARTER HORSESIR EBONY PINE
blk 1982
QUARTER HORSEBOOMER PINE
sor 16.0 1974JAYS POCO PINEsor 1963 KARENS BOOMERsor 1961 MISS SAMBOS TOPSY
blk 1970UPPER STAR sor 1964 MISS ***** CODYblk 1962 DIAMON NOSE
pal 1975
QUARTER HORSEBENKERS BAR
sor 1966GUERA BARSsor 1963 BENKERS B BEEsor 1960 FREE EAGLE
pal 1960BILLY TWO STEPbuck 1947 DUDES MISSpal 1953 DOCZ TRUFFLE
grul 1984
QUARTER HORSEDOCZ HIGH NOON
sor 1977
QUARTER HORSEDOCS ZIMFANDEL
ch 14.3 1974
QUARTER HORSEDOC BAR*
ch 1956LIGHTNING BAR*sor 1951 DANDY DOLL*ch 1948 PURA FINA
b 1965PURO TIVIO*b 1956 HANDY ANNIEbr 1945 MISS MISSLE*
blk 1970
QUARTER HORSEMISSLE STEP
br 1960TINKY POO*br 1949 ANNAHIch 1944 BAR BING
dun 1962SKIP BARblk 1957 LM TEMPTATION sor 1951 CONDONS JOKETTE
buck 1966
QUARTER HORSEPAUL EASTER*
dun 15.2 1956
QUARTER HORSEPAUL A*
blk 1948STAR DECK*blk 15.2 1940 LITTLE DIXIE BEACH*br 1943 SUTHERLANDS LADY HANCOCK
dun 1945BLUE HANCOCKgrul 1937 QUEENIE SUTTON ~1925 MINNICKS JOKER
dun 1957
QUARTER HORSECAPTAIN STAR
b 1954NOWATA STAR*br 1940 NICHOLS BROWNIEbr 1945 BEE MINNICK
buck 1948BILL THOMAS IIch 1941 BOBBIE MINNICK*buck 1936

If it is not already taken; I don't think it is I really want to name her Chics Smokin Gun. But I need 5 more choices to send to AQHA. Please help me! I am looking for names from both sides ( I know the one I came up with isn't). But I suck at picking names. Thanks!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Chics breezin' gun... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_
Chics top gun


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Please do not critique her conformation. These are really not good pictures to judge her by. I am going to get good ones on Friday and I will then put them in the conformation forum. Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

She's a cutie!! Love her breeding too. I like keeping the "breeze" and "chic" part of her pedigree in her name...Chics Cool Breeze? Or if you have a barn name for her already you could incorporate that into it...


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Gotta Breezy Girl
Chica Lena
Samba Chic
Breezy Lil Chic
Smokin Dixie Doll
Chics Bitsy Belle


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Awe she is sure cute Chic's Breezy Belle


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

This is not a critique but WOW that little girl is a TANK! She's awesome!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I am absolutely HORRIFIC at names so I won't go there. But WOWZA she is a stunner . Her breeding is remarkable .


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone I knew you wouldn't disappoint! Keep em coming! She will be my Reiner/cow horse I think she'll be awesome for it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful filly! Chic's smokin' breeze, breezy lil Lena
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## antonella (Feb 29, 2012)

*name?*

smart zimfandel in high noon breeze?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Gotta Breeza Spin


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Chics Guns Abreezin (chics guns a breezin')


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Lil' Breezy chic?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Breezin with a gun 
ChicsHellaBreezin
Breeze that chic 
Breeze my gun


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

leo peppys chic. hancocks little joker  . she is a DOLL.


----------

